# Oberon and K3 cover - shipping time?



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

Hello all!

I just got the glorious news that my new K3 will be here Friday. I just ordered an Oberon yesterday (expecting my K3 to take until the end of next week before it arrives). 

What are you all experiencing with order date/shipping times for the new K3 Oberon covers? I can read my K3 w/o it..and I'm waiting on a Decalgirl skin and a Borsa Bella bag as well...so just curious. I've never ordered from Oberon so I'm not sure how long things take. I am in CA (DRAT that tax! Bumped me up to $80 for the cover!) so once it ships it should get here quickly


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I ordered on Saturday morning and received a notice that my cover shipped yesterday. In the past it has taken 1-2 weeks....I think the folks at Oberon are working overtime to get stuff out right now.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I ordered on 9/10, paid for 2 day shipping and it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Mauvaise (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm very excited!  I have broken my Oberon cherry and just now ordered the Celtic Hounds K3 cover in wine.  I choose UPS ground shipping since I'm just a state over.  UPS shouldn't take more than a couple/few days.

Very excited - I don't know how I'll contain myself until it gets here!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I ordered 9/10 and mine has been mailed. I used the USPS options so I'm not sure how fast it will get to me. Hopefully, by this weekend.


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

I ordered early 9/10 and just got the email an hour or two ago that it's shipped.  I am using UPS Ground- delivery date is a week from today (22nd) which would be 5 business days. (I believe UPS /Ground is 3-5 business days)


----------



## toj (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine has been shipped out. I ordered using USPS Priority. Since I live in Colorado and the are in California it shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

I ordered early on the 10th. I received shipment notification yesterday afternoon. I chose USPS priority and I should be receiving it tomorrow.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I ordered Monday, Sep 12 soon after I ordered my K3.  Amazingly, my K3 is supposed to arrive today, but I haven't heard anything yet on the Oberon cover.  Oh well, I would rather have my K3 first so I can start reading.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I ordered on the 10th, it shipped the 14th, arrived in NJ today via USPS. Six-day turnaround time from California, order to delivery. Couldn't ask for more. And the cover is BEAUTIFUL!!!

Wine Celtic Hounds


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

That is so beautiful auntmarge!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow that's fast postal service. 2 days from CA to NJ? Wow. 

And it looks gorgeous. Very pretty. And I see that the corners don't cover the buttons at all. That is fantastic. 

I am sitting on pins and needles, I ordered the morning of the 11th and haven't heard anything yet. 
I am sure they busy tooling, but I am even more exited now.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Mine just arrived and I love love love it!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome cover auntmarge!!  And, excellent pictures... it is absolutely gorgeous.  Mine only have to come half way across the country so I'll be thrilled if I get two day USPS service!


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

That wine color is so beautiful! I've steered away from it because I had heard that it was more brownish red than deep burgundy, and I have an older Oberon card holder in wine that does almost look more brown than red. But at least from your photo on my monitor, that color is perfect!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I ordered my Oberon on September 9, it shipped September 13 and arrived September 15.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

BlueQuill said:


> That wine color is so beautiful! I've steered away from it because I had heard that it was more brownish red than deep burgundy, and I have an older Oberon card holder in wine that does almost look more brown than red. But at least from your photo on my monitor, that color is perfect!


The color plays tricks with light. Sometimes it seems browner, sometimes redder. Someone on another thread asked if it's cordovan, like the shoe polish, and I'd say that's about right.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Wow that's fast postal service. 2 days from CA to NJ? Wow.
> 
> And it looks gorgeous. Very pretty. And I see that the corners don't cover the buttons at all. That is fantastic.
> 
> ...


Mine made it from CA to FL in 2 days. That is fast service. I'm so excited to get home tomorrow to see it.


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi AuntMarge... beautiful cover!  Did you order one without the wool insert or is my monitor (eyes?) playing tricks on me?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its my Oberon and I WANT IT NOW!!! *wimpers, whines 



I guess to much to ask to work all through nights, no sleep, they don't need no stinking sleep  


Kindle Snob, looks like AuntMarge got one without the wool. They make them like that when asked.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got mine today!!!!!!! It's the Wild Roses in Marigold color. It's gorgeous!!! Thank you Oberon Design for my cover, for the present of a free butterfly charm, an extra cord & instructions. I love it!! Sorry, no pic. The workmanship is outstanding. The Marigold is sort of like a golden yellow, a brownish yellow....it's just right!!


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Kindle Snob said:


> Hi AuntMarge... beautiful cover! Did you order one without the wool insert or is my monitor (eyes?) playing tricks on me?


I ordered without the wool, which bothers my hands. I like the look better, too.


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Didn't know that was an option... very cool!  The wool doesn't bother me but it's good to know that you can order it sans wool.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Okay, I finally ordered my red hummingbird Oberon on Sunday night the 12th PDT.  Today I received shipping notice:

The following package was shipped to you via the U.S. Postal Service:

  Delivery ZIP............9XXXXX
  Shipment Date...........9/17/10
  Mail Class..............Priority Mail
  Signature Required......No
  Confirmation Number.....XXXXXXXXXXXX

I expect I'll get it Monday and will post pix.  I could have run down and picked it up easily enough but I'll enjoy it when it comes.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just got ship notice. Check your emails, it still says pending on the website  .

I ordered the Medici Chocolate Saturday 11th morning. I guess priority mail takes 2-3 days, Monday, Tuesday I guess?


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Ordered on Sept 11 - 

website still says "pending"  

nothing in email about shipping notices!!


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

angelmum3 said:


> Ordered on Sept 11 -
> 
> website still says "pending"
> 
> nothing in email about shipping notices!!


spoke too soon, just got an email - its been shipped!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

unknown2cherubim said:


> Okay, I finally ordered my red hummingbird Oberon on Sunday night the 12th PDT.


I love the red Hummingbird! Can't wait to see your pictures when it arrives.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I ordered 9/12 and my order is still in Pending status.  Oh well, at least I got my K3, and I'm able to start reading!


----------



## SkierChick (Jul 30, 2010)

I placed my order Sept 10, got the email notice that it shipped Sept 15 and just received it an hour ago via USPS. I've just had time to put my Kindle in it, but will post photos later when I can. So far, it's awesome! Love the fern color in person!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> I love the red Hummingbird! Can't wait to see your pictures when it arrives.


I posted some pictures of it in the Oberon thread. It is so beautiful. The red is just perfect.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Kathy said:


> I posted some pictures of it in the Oberon thread. It is so beautiful. The red is just perfect.


I love your combination, it is perfect! I hope you enjoy it for a long, long time!


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

Aw man! I just checked the tracking and it was delivered to my apartment office today...I wish I'd known! Guess I'll be beating down their door at 9 am!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am obsessively tracking mine on Boxoh and willing it to leave CA  . It went from Santa Rosa to Petaluma at at first glance at the map I thought it went to Mexico  . Now it needs to come towards TX.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I am obsessively tracking mine on Boxoh and willing it to leave CA . It went from Santa Rosa to Petaluma at at first glance at the map I thought it went to Mexico . Now it needs to come towards TX.


Sounds like it was considering a week-end vacation south of the border.... but it needs to come home to Texas first! Keep us posted!


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

I got mine overnight.  Whoa!  The cover is more beautiful than even the pictures.  I'll be posting pix in the appropriate thread but the Kindle Board did not steer me wrong.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

unknown2cherubim said:


> I got mine overnight. Whoa! The cover is more beautiful than even the pictures. I'll be posting pix in the appropriate thread but the Kindle Board did not steer me wrong.


So glad you like it.... we can't wait to see your pictures. They're gorgeous in the pictures... but even better in person!


----------



## frazzledglispa (Aug 23, 2010)

I ordered on the morning of September 16th, and I just received a shipping notice - whoo hoo!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yay, my choco Medici is out for delivery USPS. Ordered on the 11th and it was shipped Friday priority. I don't know when the mailman comes, it changes as I live in apartments. Plus they don't deliver package to the door here, they always leave them at the office if they don't fit in our small mail box. Probably closer to 4pm here so I am still a 2 1/2 hours away.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I ordered mine Sept 11th. It shipped Friday, Sept 17th and I should have it today. I always use USPS with Oberon. It's much faster than UPS coming to the East Coast. UPS normally takes a week to get here.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, thats why I used USPS this time. I am not east coast, TX here, but it still took a week from shipping to get here last time. Thats just UPS. Priority in my case if faster too. I guess if you live closer to CA it would be ok to use UPS.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its here   and its stunning. Love the chocolate color. Exactly what I wanted, classic old world book look. Yay. My K1 tree of life is so nicely worn it that I forgot how crisp they are when fresh  .


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

OK, after much back and forth, I finally caved (so much less exhausting and gratifying than all this resisting, phew  !!!!!!!): I just ordered today, hoping now to get my black dragon sometime next week (east coast, went with usps priority)  

But I have to ask: Atunah, pictures pleeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaase  !!!

Luv: which one did you go for in the end?? I remember you were hesitating between a few, amongst which the black rose and I'm noot sure which others!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I would post pictures if I could get my camera to work. No matter what batteries I throw at it, it just won't work. I don't use it much and its an older digital camera. Its all I got. I'll try again.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Its here  and its stunning. Love the chocolate color. Exactly what I wanted, classic old world book look. Yay. My K1 tree of life is so nicely worn it that I forgot how crisp they are when fresh .


Awesome Atunah! So glad you love it! I ordered on the 14th (and called and talked to Oberon on the 16th to request a leather interior and no wool) and I just got my email notification that my order has shipped. Plus, I ordered two covers so I thought that might take a little longer also.... this is great! Can't wait to get mine!! I chose USPS also.... at least then I can get a Saturday delivery if I need it which I can't with UPS. Oberon must have had those elves working again this last week-end.... sounds like quite a few are getting shipped.


----------



## Mauvaise (Sep 2, 2010)

frazzledglispa said:


> I ordered on the morning of September 16th, and I just received a shipping notice - whoo hoo!


I'm so jealous!! I ordered on September 15th and mine is still showing up pending on their website's order status page.


----------



## Mauvaise (Sep 2, 2010)

On Oberon's website:



> Shipping Schedule
> As of today, Monday Sept. 20th we are shipping orders placed on the 14th-15th of Sept.
> 
> Tuesday we'll be shipping orders placed on the 15th -16th of Sept.
> ...


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mauvaise said:


> I'm so jealous!! I ordered on September 15th and mine is still showing up pending on their website's order status page.


Hang in there.... yours will be VERY soon! Like I posted, I ordered mine on the 14th and just got my shipping notification this afternoon. And, my shipping notice didn't come until after my covers had shipped... so I'm sure you'll hear soon. Waiting is just so hard for me!!


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

I ordered for my mom and daughter Sept 11 - from the time we got the notice from Oberon it took 3 days (usps) Mom got hers first tho - and she's in Florida!! We got ours this afternoon, her Mailman or mail route is earlier than ours!

The green celtic hounds is dark green, but when we first got it and the sun was shining bright it was the perfect green!  We're very happy!


----------



## Mauvaise (Sep 2, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Hang in there.... yours will be VERY soon! Like I posted, I ordered mine on the 14th and just got my shipping notification this afternoon. And, my shipping notice didn't come until after my covers had shipped... so I'm sure you'll hear soon. Waiting is just so hard for me!!


It shipped! It shipped! I'm crediting you, thank you! It will be here tomorrow - I'm way too excited. I feel like Navin R. Johnson, except this isn't a phone book.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

My shipping is taking forever.I chose ups thinking it would b faster than usps.  Mine shipped on Sept. 15 from California. Yesterday it was in INDIANAPOLIS, IN,at 7:25am and there has not been an update since. I'm in Georgia about an hour south of Atlanta. It says it will b here tomorrow. I wish it would hurry up.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

jlee745 said:


> My shipping is taking forever.I chose ups thinking it would b faster than usps. Mine shipped on Sept. 15 from California. Yesterday it was in INDIANAPOLIS, IN,at 7:25am and there has not been an update since. I'm in Georgia about an hour south of Atlanta. It says it will b here tomorrow. I wish it would hurry up.


I'm in the same boat as jlee745 in that I opted for UPS thinking it would be faster/more secure. My shipment left Oberon on 9/17 and I still haven't seen an update that the package made it out of California.

/sigh guess I have something to look forward too this way.

I did play around with creating my own screensavers, which was kind of fun in a geek-sort-of-way.


----------



## frazzledglispa (Aug 23, 2010)

My Chocolate Medici (ordered the morning of the 16th) just arrived a few minutes ago. Good day for it too. I woke up at 3:30 this morning in horrible pain, and feeling terribly nauseated. I went to the doctor, it's a kidney stone. Yippee.  

So the Oberon's arrival is a very nice way to make up for an awful, awful morning! I will try to get some pictures of it a little later, but right now the Vicodin is kicking in, and I think I need to lie down!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

frazzledglispa said:


> My Chocolate Medici (ordered the morning of the 16th) just arrived a few minutes ago. Good day for it too. I woke up at 3:30 this morning in horrible pain, and feeling terribly nauseated. I went to the doctor, it's a kidney stone. Yippee.
> 
> So the Oberon's arrival is a very nice way to make up for an awful, awful morning! I will try to get some pictures of it a little later, but right now the Vicodin is kicking in, and I think I need to lie down!


I hope you feel better soon. My hubby had them recently and he too was in horrible pain . Hopefully they will pass soon and you feel much better. 
Glad you got your cover, I have the exact same one, I love mine. 
Get better soon.


----------



## frazzledglispa (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks, Atunah! They loaded me up with anti-inflammatories and anti-nausea medications (wow - that nausea!) and I am feeling much better for the moment. I am chugging down the water, and hoping it will pass quickly. Thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

Thought I'd update...I ordered the 14th. My Oberon is in my mailbox now (I'm at work,,,bummer!). So about a week. USPS. Fantastic!


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

AlexJouJou said:


> Thought I'd update...I ordered the 14th. My Oberon is in my mailbox now (I'm at work,,,bummer!). So about a week. USPS. Fantastic!


Pictures, please.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Yaaayyyyyy, my Oberon shipped! I ordered on Monday.

Now to see how fast usps priority is: wondering if I may get it by Saturday or if I'll have to wait for next week... I'm on the East Coast.

Anyway, I'm sooooo excited !


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered two K3 covers from Oberon on the 14th.... called them on the 16th when I found out that I could order them without the wool and updated my order..... and received them today.  I used USPS and they took three days to get to Iowa..... but... I.... COULD..... NOT......BE..... HAPPIER!!  I got Dragonfly Pond in sky blue and Bold Celtic in saddle and they are stunning!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yay. You got 2 to change for the seasons, right? How neat.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Yay. You got 2 to change for the seasons, right? How neat.


I did.... the saddle Bold Celtic will be for fall/winter.... and the sky blue Dragonfly Pond (which looks almost exactly like our little pond - complete with frog - will be for spring/summer. I've never had an Oberon Kindle cover... I've always used a journal cover for my K1.... and I have to say that the way this K3 cover holds my K3 is wonderful! I did opt for no wool and I'm so glad I made that choice too. I bought my replacement K3 and gave it to my son's girlfriend.... so I think we'll be ordering another Oberon cover for her soon. Oberon outdid themselves on these covers!! 
Thanks, Atunah..... thinking of you as always!


----------



## yasakanamee (Dec 13, 2010)

i ordered on the 7th and it still hasn't shipped! I'm so paranoid cuz I wont be in the country after the 21st!! im hoping that writing this makes the shipping notice appear in my mailbox like it did for other users! hehehe *crosses fingers*


----------



## yasakanamee (Dec 13, 2010)

YESSSSSS! this IS a magic kindle board!!!!! as soon as i submitted the last post...2 mins later i recieved the mail that my oberon has been shipped! YES YES YES! happy dance!!!!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I ordered an Oberon for DH's K2 on 12/8 and it shipped late this afternoon 12/13 via priority mail USPS.


----------



## yasakanamee (Dec 13, 2010)

I noticed most of you opted for the usps priority mail option. I know that usps doesnt have a tracking system but did you guys get anything other than shipment accepted? Mine is still "shipment accepted" not in transit or en route or whatever. Does it give you the extra tracking details or does it jst stay as shipment accepted till its delivered?  Btw the delivery address is in san diego, so there arent many stops on the way, so maybe thats why? or would it at least say out for delivery?


----------

